

 Rights Group Fined For Not Paying Artist For Anti-Piracy Ad - lightspot
http://torrentfreak.com/rights-group-fined-for-not-paying-artist-for-anti-piracy-ad-120717/

======
accountswu
Amazing stuff from the anti-pirate pirates!

